# NVIDIA - problem z GPL

## Yatmai

Mam ostatnio troche problemów z kompem, a do tego nVidia mi w tym nie pomaga. Przy próbie kompilacji czy to z portage czy ręcznie ze skryptu nV (run) sypie mi się wywalając errora:

```
FATAL: modpost: GPL-incompatible module nvidia.ko uses GPL-only symbol 'paravirt_ops'
```

Najwyraźniej jakiś kretyn nie ma co robić tylko utrudniać życie innym. Problem ten pojawia się również na Debianie 4.0 i Fedorze 7, więc to raczej nie wina mojego konfiga. A macie może pomysł jak to cholerstwo obejść ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Arfrever

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> Problem ten pojawia się również na Debianie 4.0 i Fedorze 7, więc to raczej nie wina mojego konfiga.

 

Wyłącz CONFIG_PARAVIRT.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Yatmai

Kurna chyba kogoś do reszty powaliło. Tylko po to zmieniałem kompa żeby zobaczyć jak działa sprzętowa wirtualizacja   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

W sumie znalazłem jeszcze na forum:

 *Quote:*   

> Solved by changing "EXPORT_SYMBOL_GPL(paravirt_ops);" to "EXPORT_SYMBOL(paravirt_ops);" in arch/i386/kernel/paravirt.c then recompiled kernel.

 

----------

## no4b

Pytanie czy jest to zgodne z licencją.

----------

## Yatmai

Przykre ale ludzie od Linuksa zaczynają działać jak złodzieje z M$

...nigdy nie sądziłem, że kiedyś będzie mi przeszkadzać GPL

@Arfrever dzięki za cynk. Póki co wyłączyłem parawirtualizacje, jak będe sie chciał pobawić to przerobie kernela  :Wink: 

----------

## argasek

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Pytanie czy jest to zgodne z licencją.

 

Jeśli zmiana dotyczy fragmentu kodu w jądrze, raczej nie ma problemu. Jeśli plików w sterownikach nVidii, trzeba odnieść się do treści tamtejszej licencji.

----------

## greg000

Bardzo dziwne to jest. Ja mam wlaczona parawirtualizacje  i sterowniki Nvidii sie kompiluja i dzialaja u mnie bez problemu.

Jaki masz kernel i jakie sterowniki Nvidii uzywasz ? Mozesz mi przeslac twoj konfig to sprawdze u mnie czy instalacja sie uda.

Podr

----------

## Yatmai

To musiałeś mieć niezłego farta bo mnie to nie działa na Gentoo, ale też na standardowych jajkach Fedory i Debiana  :Very Happy: 

A nV próbowałem zarówno najnowsze jak i legacy  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Jeśli zmiana dotyczy fragmentu kodu w jądrze, raczej nie ma problemu. Jeśli plików w sterownikach nVidii, trzeba odnieść się do treści tamtejszej licencji.

 

Mówisz, że jajko sobie można dowolnie zmieniać ?  :Smile: 

----------

## argasek

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> Mówisz, że jajko sobie można dowolnie zmieniać ? 

 

Dowolnie, o ile nie kłóci się to z treścią licencji GNU GPLv2, na której jądro jest dystrybuowane. Możesz nawet tak zmodyfikowane jajko sprzedawać  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yatmai

No więc właśnie czy mogę je przerobić by włączyć zamknięty moduł nVidii do kernela z parawirtualizacją  :Very Happy:  Głupi GPL  :Razz: 

----------

## greg000

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> To musiałeś mieć niezłego farta bo mnie to nie działa na Gentoo, ale też na standardowych jajkach Fedory i Debiana 
> 
> A nV próbowałem zarówno najnowsze jak i legacy 
> 
> 

 

Nie mozliwe zebym mial az takiego farta.  Testowalem rozne wersje kernela i nigdy nie mialem problemu zeby sterowniki Nvidii skompilowac (przynajmniej nic z GPL).

Uzywales pod Debianem i Fedora tego samego konfiga co na Gentoo ?

Moglbys mi twoj konfig przeslac, bo jestem bardzo ciekawy dlaczego u ciebie  sterowniki  Nvidii nie daja sie skompilowac i dlaczego czepia siew GPL  :Smile: .

----------

